# Dumb question about accredidation



## muffintop (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi,
This may be a dumb question, but I just have to ask.

So I have been researching different culinary schools and it seems that some people believe that you get out of a school what you put in (I agree) and that for some, a community college will suffice, while for others, a well-known school such as NECI suits them better. Obviously what you want to do with the education plays a big role in choosing a school as well.

On one post, someone said to look at whether or not a school's program is accredited by the American Culinary Federation (who's site I have been frequenting as well). Apparently it is not easy to be accredited (sp?) by ACF, so that is one way to judge a program.

I just did a search, however, and NECI is not listed on the ACF site - which makes me question - is the ACF accredidation really a good way to pick a school? 

Right now I am thinking I will attend a few quarters at a community college (because of finances) but eventually I think I would like to try to get into NECI - but I, like everyone else, am trying to find the best school possible, at least for me. 

Any opinions, suggestions, thoughts on this? All appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

i had the same dumb question as you did when i was researching different schools although like you said the most important thing is to research the chefs working at the schools and the courses you are interested in. I attend an ACF accredited school which means that a majority of the chefs working here are have ACF accrediated titles, ergo they know (in my case pastries, cakes,sugar, chocolates, breads, ect.) the production and process of foods better than most. Also if you attend and ACF accredited school you can join the ACF as a junior member while in school, your time in school will count for the test they require in order to give you a title. So basically you're in school and join the ACF upon graduation you are given the title once again in my case would be CPC (certified pastry culinarian) while a regular culinary student will receive the title CC(certified culinarian) this title will definitely be an advantage when seeking out employment and set you apart from other applicants that are not certified, and as you continue your career you can achieve higher titles while you remain a member of the ACF.

hope this helps


----------



## muffintop (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow! Thank you - that definitely helps. That was more information than I had, so thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------

